# trolling lead



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

how far should the trolling weight be from a yozuri bonita


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont put leads ahead of bonitas...

Enter Chris V


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have at times but rarely do anymore. If I'm going to, I add a section of 200lb shock leader between the weight and wire trace. Make sure that trolling weight is cabled up!

Oh yeah. Id use a 12-15' section of 200lb


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks chris I new you had ran a yozuriin tge spread before I just couldnt keep it in the water at the speed I needed for other lures


----------

